
An open letter to Trump from the US press corps - mrzool
http://www.cjr.org/covering_trump/trump_white_house_press_corps.php
======
MR4D
I had an odd thought while reading this. If you replace "Trump" with "Saudi
Arabia", news with oil, and press with OPEC, then the weakness of their
position becomes rather clear.

They can't NOT cover his administration because they are trying to act as a
cartel, and the first one who cheats to cover him wins.

Not saying this as a political statement, but rather how cartels work. I think
they need a better model if they are going to take on the biggest megaphone in
the world (the us Presidency - thinking of the term "bully pulpit" from Teddy
Roosevelt).

